# This just runed my day...



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

I hate the cold...just sayin
Is a mini ICE AGE on the way? Scientists warn the sun will 'go to sleep' in 2020 | Daily Mail Online


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

What happened to man made global climate change and warming.

So this is the new fear porn.

Who is going to profit from this.
Owens corning.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Oh crap.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Good. I can't wait to hit the ski slopes.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

They worried about this in the seventies. Even discussed dumping ash on the poles. Just how often is the weatherman right anyway? Or the prediction subject to change?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

So now we are back to the global cooling thing again . When I was in school that was the claim of the day. When it failed to pan out they switched to global warming


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I think we need some better scientists. It would seem none of them can agree on anything.


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

Oh crap. Now everyone will be moving to Arizona.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Geeez......I wish they would make up their minds. Global warming or ice age. You think any of this is just cyclical and will happen anyways despite our insignificant existence in the grand scheme of things? Mmmm Just something to ponder. One thing is certain, the world will end eventually and most likely violently. The best option is not being here when it goes.


----------



## shootbrownelk (Jul 9, 2014)

Heck, here I thought that the Polar Ice cap would melt and cover great portions of the Earth with water so Wyoming would become beachfront property.....Oh well.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

*Have a cup of coffee and a couple of doughnuts, just relax real hard.*



Mish said:


> I hate the cold...just sayin
> Is a mini ICE AGE on the way? Scientists warn the sun will 'go to sleep' in 2020 | Daily Mail Online



What does it mean when they say--"Predictions from the model suggest"---it means they are blockheads, and they are guessing.

Look at the results of past predictions...flops, duds....etc.
After you finish your coffee and doughnuts, go get your kids/grandkids, treat them to Dairy Queen. See how your day turns out then.
God is in charge, not a pack of idiots at Oxford/Cambridge/Princeton or wherever.

The intelligentsia & eggheads, have really worn out their welcome with me. Keep in mind,they probably can't fry a pan of eggs and get it right.


----------



## OctopusPrime (Dec 2, 2014)

Before ice ages you see global warming. The symptoms of ice ages include global warming.

The more worrisome occurrence are if the frozen gases like methane melt/evaporate and go into the atmosphere. Look this up, I had never heard of before my dad told me about it...it has happened In the past and caused mass extinction.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

IT IS NICE MRMILLS WHEN SOMEONE SAYS EXCACTLY WHAT I AM THINKING I GIVE THAT A DOUBLE LIKE!!!!!!

so if pollution causes the ice caps to melt -why are all the other planets like say mars their poles ice is melting and shrinking too?
ice age -hot age-nuclear age- steel age does it really matter? it is just another day on this living ship we call earth.


----------



## Hawaii Volcano Squad (Sep 25, 2013)

Mish said:


> I hate the cold...just sayin
> Is a mini ICE AGE on the way? Scientists warn the sun will 'go to sleep' in 2020 | Daily Mail Online


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower (Jan 10, 2015)

RNprepper said:


> Oh crap. Now everyone will be moving to Arizona.


Think of the new jobs that will be created when they turn Camelback Mountain and South Mountain into SKI RESORTS!


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

2030 huh? Well that gives me about 15 more years of prime tan time. Guess I better get crackin'! Anyone seen my razor?


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Sasquatch said:


> 2030 huh? Well that gives me about 15 more years of prime tan time. Guess I better get crackin'! Anyone seen my razor?


Razor? man, you need a sharp machete!


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

To heck with that, take the easy way out, use a push mower and a weed eater to trim up.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

hey james that should read KFM on that avatar


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Sasquatch said:


> 2030 huh? Well that gives me about 15 more years of prime tan time. Guess I better get crackin'! Anyone seen my razor?


I think you are going to need a serious waxing.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Can't wait for Al Gore to explain this while his secret service detail has to shoot the polar bears who want to eat him.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Just based on basic physics, global warming and cooling are correct. Our orbit is an ellipse. So every time we come closer to the sun we actually accelerate, which forces us to go further from the sun at the apex. As a result, while passing back by the sun we have a greater journey past the sun which means we have more time to be pulled closer. Eventually we will be either pulled into the sun, or slung from orbit into space.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Jak,
I only wish that the physics worked that way. The orbit is becoming less elliptical, not more so.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

https://www.classzone.com/books/ear...506/es1506page01.cfm?chapter_no=visualization

Everything you need to know about Earth's orbit and climate change | MNN - Mother Nature Network

NOAA Paleoclimatology Program - Orbital Variations and Milankovitch Theory


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Mish said:


> I hate the cold...just sayin
> Is a mini ICE AGE on the way? Scientists warn the sun will 'go to sleep' in 2020 | Daily Mail Online


Does Al Gore know about this?

I'll just cut a few more cords of wood each year. I love ice fishing, backwoods skiing , and snowshoeing. The snowshoe hares should make a good comeback, maybe I'll get a couple of beagles


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Ripon said:


> Can't wait for Al Gore to explain this while his secret service detail has to shoot the polar bears who want to eat him.


The only thing that might eat Al is a maggot.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

OctopusPrime said:


> Before ice ages you see global warming. The symptoms of ice ages include global warming.
> 
> The more worrisome occurrence are if the frozen gases like methane melt/evaporate and go into the atmosphere. Look this up, I had never heard of before my dad told me about it...it has happened In the past and caused mass extinction.


There was a good article in Scientific American about methane trapped on the ocean floors. Some want to find a way to mine it as an energy source.


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

Does this mean tax breaks for gas guzzlers are coming? I mean they did it for the Prius.


----------



## txcdrvr (Sep 19, 2014)

I don't see a problem.. if everybody in the USA gets on board with this,we can throw a $hit load of money at it,create some more govt jobs and $olve thi$..


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

It is NORMAL for the earths climate to shift from fire to ice. It has been happening for billions of years. The sun, rotational, and orbital mechanics is the main driver. What we puny humans do has negligible effect.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Although carbon dioxide is a green house gas Methane is many times worse. In the past when warming occurred the level of both gases were higher. Without the Methane excess CO2 just triggers more photosynthesis. That lowers the CO2 and the balance is restored.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

In the winter I wish it was warmer, During the summer I pray for cooler weather. 'nuf said


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

sideKahr said:


> It is NORMAL for the earths climate to shift from fire to ice. It has been happening for billions of years. The sun, rotational, and orbital mechanics is the main driver. What we puny humans do has negligible effect.


you said puny
hulk smash


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

I predict warmer in summer cooler in winter.


----------

